# Some things I rediscovered recently



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Your index.png shows what we new all along " Women are more sensitive than men" that's why we watch what we say


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

SWDweller said:


> Stuff that should be posted every where there are workers


Is that why you should always ground receptacles ??


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Whoa, _whoa_, *whoa*!!! What's all this "*men*" and "*women*" stuff???

I mean..._*seriously*_....what kind of garbage are you trying to peddle here?

What if I don't feel like getting shocked? Does that matter? What if I feel like I should get cardiac arrest at a much lower current for 60 Hz?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

That chart is racist too. What if I don't identify as either?
Somebody needs to lose their job over this.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Somebody needs to lose their job over this.


Ooh! Ooh! Pick me!!!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

cuba_pete said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me!!!


Well, OK, but ONLY because I'm already retired !

😂


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Another reason why Women belong in the kitchen and should avoid electrical work. ha ha ...


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Easy said:


> Another reason why Women belong in the kitchen and should avoid electrical work. ha ha ...


Lol


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm Offended.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Signal1 said:


> I'm Offended.


It was a joke and no offence was intended. I have the perfect partner for you to work with her name is Kamala. I think she's female?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> I'm Offended.


Is that so?



I’ve really been channeling my inner PeterD lately, it feels great.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Easy said:


> It was a joke and no offence was intended. I have the perfect partner for you to work with her name is Kamala. I think she's female?


You're saying it wrong, it's Kamel-LA! .................................and I love to cook BTW


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> Is that so?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve really been channeling my inner PeterD lately, it feels great.


It is So


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> Stuff that should be posted every where there are workers


I once heard a GFCI receptacle will not afford an infant the same protection an adult gets.
I believe it said a much lower "dose" of mA is terminal to an infant (baby).
Don't remember the source but it did get my attention.

Since you're posting info on GFCI effects on varying human demographics, would you mind researching whether what I heard is substantiated or myth?


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> I once heard a GFCI receptacle will not afford an infant the same protection an adult gets.
> I believe it said a much lower "dose" of mA is terminal to an infant (baby).
> Don't remember the source but it did get my attention.
> 
> Since you're posting info on GFCI effects on varying human demographics, would you mind researching whether what I heard is substantiated or myth?


It has a lot to do with body mass + skin 
Man usually weight more than female so are less effected and if you work more physically your skin is harder and more resistant to electrical current. 

I met 2 people in my life who were testing 250v with bare hands and set if is tickling there he fills voltage .... I would never do that 

Infants are much lighter and skin is more gentle so they are extremely sensitive to electrical current. 
That is basic explanation if you want more details or scientific information do your research


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> It is So


I see. 



If I keep this up I’ll likely develop a non-rhotic Mass-Rhode Island accent. Now that’s truly frightening.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Malywr said:


> It has a lot to do with body mass + skin
> Man usually weight more than female so are less effected and if you work more physically your skin is harder and more resistant to electrical current.


My electrician wife says it's because men are more dense.
I think I should be offended.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why post anything? Who actually bothers to read this stuff. Look at how many electricians there are in the country and look at how few actually belong to any of the forums where they can get some valuable knowledge.


----------

